# Powerline-Adapter wird nicht erkannt



## Silent12 (6. Januar 2012)

Hallo,
ich habe mir vor kurzem die AV200 Mini Powerline Adapter von TP-LINK gekauft um damit mein störanfälliges Wlan zu umgehen. Nun habe ich das Problem, dass beide Adapteranzeigen für Power, Ethernet,... mir anzeigen, dass eine Verbindung besteht, und sie blinken auch hin und wieder (Blinkung = Datentransfer nur weis ich nicht ob das dafür zu unregelmäßig ist). Wenn ich nun aber Powerline Utility (zugehöriges Programm) öffne , dann wird mir *HomePlugAdpater not detected* angezeigt. 

Ich nutze die EasyBox von Vodafone und habe dort keine MAC-Adressen-Filter eingeschaltet. Und an diesem Router leuchtet für das zugehörige Kabel zum anderen Adapter (Adapter von Router zum Stromkreis) auch keine grüne Leuchte die bei der direkten LAN-Verbindung zu einem andern Computer aktiv ist.
Wenn ich es unklar erklärt habe einfach nochmal nachfragen 
Würde mich sehr über Antworten freuen.
Bei Bedarf hänge ich noch Screenshots an.

Gruß
silent12


----------



## TurricanVeteran (7. Januar 2012)

Hast du mal einen anderen lan-port an deiner easybox ausprobiert?


----------



## Silent12 (7. Januar 2012)

Ja alle 4 noch freien aber jedesmal das selbe Problem. Könnte es mit den Phasen unseres Stromnetzes im Haus zusammenhängen (Haus ist ein Reihenhaus und 10 Jahre alt, die beiden Adapter unterstehen unterschiedlichen Sicherungen!)

Gruß
silent12


----------



## TurricanVeteran (7. Januar 2012)

Eigentlich nicht.Zumindest müsste wenigstens ein adapter gefunden werden.(ist bei meinen devolo so) Außerdem,wenn die dazugehörige lampe am router nicht leutet,dann wird der dlan-adapter nicht vom router erkannt.Ist vieleicht das kabel defekt bzw. hat es eigentlich schonmal funktioniert?Oder sind die adapter neu?


----------



## taks (8. Januar 2012)

Leuchten bei dir zwei oder drei Anzeigen auf dem Powerline Gerät?
Laut deinem Text leuchten ja nur Power und Ethernet. Die dritte Anzeige sollte auch leuchten, da sonst die Powerline-Adapter untereinander keine Verbindung haben.


----------



## Silent12 (8. Januar 2012)

Die Powerline Adapter LED leuchtet auch und blinkt gelegentlich. Adapter sind neu (unbenutzt) und Kabel hat schon funktioniert.

Gruß
silent12


----------



## taks (8. Januar 2012)

Bekommt dein PC denn eine IP-Adresse?

Leuchtet auf dem Router die Ethernet-LED wenn du die beiden Powerline-Adapter vertauschst?


----------



## Silent12 (8. Januar 2012)

oO warum haben DSL und LAN Kabel den gleichen Anschluss ?  ohman jetzt funktioniert es.
Trotzdem thx für alle Tipps.


Edit: Nach einem Routerwechsel funktionierte gar nichts mehr (Telefon,...) deshalb wieder zurück gewechselt zur EasyBox und jetzt funktioniert alles bis auf die Adapter.
Wenn ich mit der mitgelieferten Software versuche eine Verbindung aufzubauen, dann bekomme ich als Fehlermeldung:

unable to set the nmk of remote device

Weis nicht mehr weiter! 
Jemand eine Idee ? 

Gruß
silent12


----------



## Silent12 (8. Januar 2012)

Noch etwas  Bei den Adaptern leuchtet vermute ich nur die obere und die untere Leuchte und nicht die Leuchte für die Verbindung zu einem anderen Adapter (schlecht von den anderen Leuchten abgetrennt --> Licht scheint stark durch und beleuchtet die mittlere mit).

Gruß
silent12


----------



## TurricanVeteran (8. Januar 2012)

Hmm...da hilft nur eins,probieren.Deine adapter-wahl ist allerdings etwas unglücklich,weil welche mit integrierter dose besser gewesen wären.
Zu aller erst solltest du die adapter direkt in die wand-dose stecken (nicht in eine verteilerleiste o.ä.) und evt. störende und nicht benötigte geräte vom netz trennen.Dann testest du raum für raum,ob eine verbindung zustande kommt.Am besten fängst du in dem raum an,wo der erste adapter ist um zu testen,ob die adapter überhaupt funktionieren.


----------



## Silent12 (8. Januar 2012)

Ich kann die Adapter nicht in jedem Raum testen, solange ich nicht in jedem Zimmer den Router neu aufbaue und einen PC mit anschließe.
Heute hatte ich mehrmals für kurze Zeit über die Adapter Internet, aber das Internet brach immer schnell ab.
Nun mit dem richtigen Kabel leuchten alle 3 Lämpchen und der Adapter wird erkannt.

Gruß
silent12


----------



## juppe001 (17. April 2013)

servus
ich habe genau das gleiche problem mit den gleichen adaptern und der easy box. jetzt
meine frage was war bei dir das problem das die adapter sich nicht verbunden haben?
würd mich über antwort freuen


----------

